
Odd Comments and Strange Doings in Unix - luu
http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/odd.html
======
unwind
It's fun that this talks about an address as "777302". That doesn't look like
an address to slightly-more-modern eyes like mine. It's probably octal, where
7 is like 0xf in hex.

So, converting it to hex gives 0x3fec2, which is 318 bytes from the top of the
first 256 KB (256 * 1024 is 0x40000), and thus sounds likely as a peripheral
I/O address.

~~~
hga
Yeah, octal was the convention on PDP-11 UNIX(TM). As I recall it wasn't until
the move to 32 bit computers like the 68000 and no doubt the VAX preceding it
that UNIX moved to hexadecimal.

